# Best live band right now



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Saw the Cooper Temple Clause last night.

They played for an hour, no encores. Absolutely, absolutely perfect.

As I often boringly and smugly rehearse on this site, I have seen hundreds, probably thousands of bands over the last 20 years including Nirvana in 89, the Strokes in Feb 01, Oasis at the Marquee before Definitely Maybe, Brain Donor's only gig at the Royal Festival Hall in 00 etc etc.

But I can honestly say that, having seen them twice now, the Cooper Temple Clause are the best live band I've ever seen. If you haven't seen them do "Let's Kill Music" or "The Lake", you have been deprived.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Have you seen all the other bands around ATM to make your decision? ;D   8)


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Oh.....................I actually think some of the deads bands are good too


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2003)

well i'm still kind of partial to deal old S-Club...... although never quick the same when they lost the 7 :-/


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

> Have you seen all the other bands around ATM to make your decision? Â ;D Â  Â  Â 8)


All the ones that count  Except the Datsuns and The Yeah Yeah Yeahs, perhaps.

Going to see Death in Vegas on Saturday. Maybe they'll be better still, a?


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Doing Time

Fleece and Firkin, Bristol


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

The Stranglers. They might be old (the drummer is over 60 now) but hell, they can still put on a great show.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Saw the Cooper Temple Clause last night


just downloaded one of their songs......not bad

sounds a lot like Graham Nash of Crosby, Stills and Nash (& Young sometimes)

Now they are a good group!

cheers


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Level 42 (well Mark king and band as they are now)


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Recently...RHCP and Coldplay.....

going back a while Gun's & Roses at Wembly Stadium [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Level 42 (well Mark king and band as they are now)


yep I agree, they're damn good too, reminds me of being a kid (well about 8ish)......never heard em live though


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Nah Nah Nah, the best gig ever was The Mission in about 1985/86 at Keele Uni. ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Brooklyn Funk Essentials at the Jazz Cafe some months ago.

First UK gig in five years and absolutely fantastic. Made the slcikness of hte Recordings seem dull in comparison to the energy of hte live set.

Before that the last best band were Jamiroquai at hte Riverside in Necastle about 11 years ago.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Turin Brakes acoustic set in the tent at V last summer - was 10 ft from the stage...played brilliantly and they were obviously stunned and thrilled by the response from the crowd... ;D

(they were followed by Badly Drawn Boy - love his music but live he was far less accomplished and imo behaved like a to$$er....)

L

btw NickP you are doing V this year surely...?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> btw NickP you are doing V this year surely...?


Am hoping to, have only missed one year since V96....

However we are expecting our first [smiley=baby.gif] around the beginning of July, so will have to wait and see how things are going


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

hmm do they make ear plugs for 6 week old babies... :

hope you can make it - it's going to be a classic year... 8)


----------



## huw (May 7, 2002)

> Nah Nah Nah, the best gig ever was The Mission in about 1985/86 at Keele Uni. ;D


Ah, a fellow Eskimo I see! Brilliant.


----------



## huw (May 7, 2002)

The Pixies at the Bristol Bierkeller 1988 on the Surfer Rosa tour


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

George Clinton and various bits of Parliament and Funkadelic - a free concert in a park in Brooklyn, NY - '99-'00 ish.

I've been to a lot of concerts. Â However, I grew up on a solid diet of P-Funk and to see George Clinton tearing it up on a boiling hot summers day in a Brooklyn park in the middle of the 'hood - DAYM... no words to describe it... unforgettable experience.









phoTToniq


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

RHCP V2001, Manchester Evening post, plus will be doing V2003.

Suede, Bristol Academy Feb '03

Placebo, Bristol Colston Hall last week

David Gray, Fleece and Firkin '99 (me and about 35 others were only audience)

Gary Numan (yes really), Wembley Arena 1981

Killing Joke, Torquay Town hall 1980

The Police, Roots Club Exeter 1979

The Clash, St Austell - (cant remember year)

Pink Floyd doing the Wall at Earls Court in 1980

Hawkwind, Stonehenge 1981 (but anything sounded great on acid.....)

And I hear SCSI are pretty good right now 

Oh and not forgetting Live Aid

So many good musical memories...................................


----------



## wynh100 (Mar 25, 2003)

THE WHO Sofia Gardens Cardiff 1969 when "TOMMY" had just been released ROGER DALTREY was awesome, supporting band was a relatively unknown american band at that time called THE JAMES GANG whose lead guitarest was a fellow called JOE WALSH now theres history for you


----------

